# Unmarried Partner Visa with sick pay issue (success story)



## fauvely (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi, 
just thought I'd quickly tell my story, in case it helps anyone. 

When my partner and I were looking into the Unmarried Partner Visa, it looked like we wouldn't make the financial requirement because my partner had been on sick pay for four or five months. Then my partner found this paragraph in the financial requirement guidelines:

"Where the applicant’s partner (and/or the applicant if they are in the UK with permission to work) is in receipt of maternity, paternity, adoption or sick pay, the relevant date for considering the length of employment will be the date of commencement of the maternity, paternity, adoption or sick leave, not the date of application. The relevant period for calculating income from their salaried employment will also be the period prior to the commencement of the maternity, paternity, adoption or sick pay and not the date of application. But the specified time periods for any other sources of income that are being combined will remain as set out in this guidance and in line with those not in receipt of maternity, paternity, adoption or sick pay. "

So we went forward with our application assuming the UKBA would count the six months prior to his sick pay, as stated in the above paragraph. We sent off the application on March 28th and I got all my documents back yesterday with a letter saying my Biometric Residence Permit is on it's way. 

Here is an idea of what I put in my application:

Application form with passport photos attached to the appropriate page
Our passports
My cover letter explaining how we met and talking about our relationship,etc.
My partner's letter of support.

Proof of co-habitation for me
This section was basically every document I could find that had my address and name on it. Bank statements, tax letters, older paystubs, letters from employers, letter from doctor's office, etc. I basically put a mixture of what they wanted with some extra pieces of proof that may or may not have counted for much.

Proof of co-habitation for my partner
This section included bank statements, car insurance, pet insurance, ikea statements, pension documents and a few other bits with his address and name on it.

Proof of accommodation
This section had a letter from my partner's parents saying I've lived there for two years and can continue to do so, a print-out of the house from Google Earth, a print-out of the tax band, the recent lease agreement and the original deed from almost twenty years ago, plus photos I took of each room and the front of the house.

Financial requirement for me
This section had 6 months bank statements/paystubs(I think they were from October-March), my contract and a letter from employer.

Financial requirement for my partner
This section included a print-out of the page from the guidelines, with that paragraph highlighted. It also included letter from employer(which explained the sick leave and how my partner was now back to work,etc.) , contract, P60, all his doctor's notes from the times he was ill as well as letters for appointments at the hospital. I also included bank statements and paystubs from something like January 2012-March 2013, as I wanted to show the period before his sick leave, as well as during and after. (To show that he was sick and was now back to work).

Proof of relationship
This section included much more than I probably needed to show but it worked.
I included around 20 photos of us, a calender my partner had made for 2011 with pictures of us, around 10 cards(birthday, christmas, anniversary, etc), as well as screenshots of msn conversations, facebook conversations and facebook wall posts. 
I also included my flight itinerary from my two visits in 2010, as well as flight ticket stubs and even baggage claim stickers. 
I think I also put in an email confirmation of a trip we booked to Greece in both our names, as well as travel insurance for the same trip. 

I think that was it. I know that most of it was probably not necessary but I thought it was safer to give them all the information I could think of so that they were left with no doubts. 

I separated each section using large paper clips. I originally had post-it's at the beginning of each section explaining what was in that section but my partner typed up what was on each post-it onto a sheet of paper to make it look nicer.  Also, I organized it so that I had all originals of one section with a paper clip and right underneath it would be all copies of that section with another paper clip. I even arranged the originals and copies to be in the exact same order(maybe not necessary but I did it anyway).

I photocopied pretty much everything except stuff like the cards and screenshots of conversations. 

I think that's it. If anyone has any questions, you can ask me. I wouldn't have gotten an approval without this forum because if you go by the UKBA's instructions, it's so easy to leave important documents out. 

My partner and I had gone to Center Parcs this week for a break because we thought we wouldn't have our passports for awhile(irony). We got back yesterday and the package with all my documents was on the bed waiting for me. I was wondering what it could be when I saw the address "Sheffield" on the back. My partner said I looked like I was opening a package that had a horse's head in it. I saw all my documents inside and I was so freaked out but then I read the letter in disbelief that said they were satisfied and I was successful. I was so shocked and relieved.

Thank you everyone. I'm very happy.


----------



## missmoe (Apr 10, 2013)

Congratulations! I am very happy for you and sure your story will help some in the same situation! Wish you all the best...


----------



## locust86 (May 5, 2013)

Hi Fauvley, I am applying for my unmarried partner visa this week and I wanted to ask you about the cover letter explaining how you met and talking about your relationship,etc and your partner's letter of support.

I am writting how I met my partner and its going to be several pages at least and I was wondering if you just summarised the important points in the cover letter? 

And for you partners letter of support what did it say? Does my partner need to explain how she met me and her intention to support me in the UK?

One last thing is, did you get testimonials from friends about your relationship and how long you lived together?

I hope you are able to help and congrats on your success story .

Many Thanks!


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

You don't need testimonials; they're ignored. Joppa says the letter should be one page, but mine was four and it worked fine.

The letter needs to talk about your relationship, your goals for the future, how she will support you, and all relevant details about that support.


----------



## locust86 (May 5, 2013)

Hi AmyD thank you for the swift reply I really appreciate it!


----------



## fauvely (Jan 22, 2013)

locust86 said:


> Hi Fauvley, I am applying for my unmarried partner visa this week and I wanted to ask you about the cover letter explaining how you met and talking about your relationship,etc and your partner's letter of support.
> 
> I am writting how I met my partner and its going to be several pages at least and I was wondering if you just summarised the important points in the cover letter?
> 
> ...


My letter was two pages and pretty much summarised our relationship(how we met online, when we met in person, when I moved to be with him and why I wanted to continue our relationship. Just write from the heart but keep in mind it shouldn't be too soppy. The details with a hint of vulnerability.) That's just my opinion anyway. 

My partner's letter was also two pages long and echoed the same things as my letter. He also included a paragraph or two explaining about the time he was sick and how it made our relationship stronger. I think you can find a letter or two online that will give you an idea of what to write. It's really not that hard once you start writing them. 

I included no testimonials. The closest thing we had to that was a letter from my partner's parents saying I had permission to stay in their house, which included a couple of sentences about our compatibility. 

I hope everything goes well for you and you get an approval quickly!


----------



## locust86 (May 5, 2013)

Thank you so much for your reply and advice fauvely!


----------



## carpediem.j (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi Fauvley, 

I met my boyfriend online as well and we've been together for a year, we met in person this summer and right now we are looking at ways for me to go to the UK to be with him. I was wondering under what visa/option you were in the UK to be able to live together for two years and/or if you might have any suggestions.

I am looking at either a tier 2 work visa (preferred) or a tier 4 student visa but am having a hard time finding a company that is willing to go through the sponsorship process.

Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The OP was on Tier 5 youth mobility scheme visa for 2 years. If you are a Canadian, you too may be eligible provided you haven't used it or the previous working holiday visa before, and are aged 30 or under.


----------



## carpediem.j (Nov 28, 2013)

Ah ok, thank you Joppa! Yeah I'm over 30 so that's not an option unfortunately. But thank you for the quick response!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Any UK or Irish-born grandparent?


----------



## carpediem.j (Nov 28, 2013)

I wish! Unfortunately not, and while the student option is "easy" in getting accepted, it's very expensive for international students. I'd be looking at at least $25,000 CDN for one year of tuition and living expenses (as laid out by the UKBA).

I have a great-uncle that became a UK citizen back in the 60's but that doesn't help unfortunately. And no grandparents from the EU either.

If it comes down to it, I may just save up and go on a 6 month visit, although I'm not sure how frequently I could do those. Do you know if there is a specified time limit between visits? Or could I do my 6 month visit, hop over to France to visit family there for a week and then come back for another 6 months? (to save on the overseas flights) Or does there need to be a specified amount of time between visits? Assuming that all funding for supporting myself during that time period is available.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, you definitely can't do that. The border staff are on the lookout for those who are trying to use visits as a way of living in UK, so you will be 'caught', and most likely turned back. This will put a black mark on your immigration record (will be recorded on their system), and they will find out next time you try to enter UK (when they put your passport in a reader) or apply for any kind of visa.
The general rule of thumb is up to 6 months in any period of 12 months, but there is no guarantee you will be let in, as it's at the judgment of the immigration officer you meet.


----------



## carpediem.j (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh dear, ok that's definitely out then. But good to know, thank you! I shall continue on the tier 2 or 4 visa option then.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

While Commonwealth citizens have a few more options than others (such as US citizens over the border), if you aren't eligible, you are down to one of the points-based system visas such as Tier 2 and Tier 4. For work, unless you have skills and qualification in a shortage occupation (google for the latest list), the sponsoring employer has the daunting task of advertising the vacancy through the government job agency (and other media) to find any eligible local worker (who doesn't need a visa) and the job must be offered to them first. With 2.5 million unemployed in UK (and EU citizens can apply for jobs too), chances are very slim. If your existing employer can transfer you to UK (Tier 2 intra-company transfer), it's easier but it's only done for core, senior staff whose service is needed for their UK operations.
So in the long term, meeting the financial requirement and using the family route - fiancé(e), spouse, partner etc - is probably the only realistic way.


----------



## carpediem.j (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes I have definitely noticed that... and I appreciate that it's quite daunting for the employers to hire non-UK/EU people without very specialized skills or something on the shortage list :\ 

We just don't want to be jumping into marriage this quickly, we were hoping to spend some more time together in person. 

Thank you so much, this has been very helpful!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The challenge for you - and many other couples who are in the early stages of relationship - is how to keep it alive while separated for a long period of time. If you can maintain and indeed deepen your relationship in spite of various obstacles, I feel it will set you up nicely when you eventually make a lifelong commitment to each other. What I advise you to do is to keep a record of your developing partnership, such as Skype log, photos and travel documents, which can later be used to evidence a genuine, durable relationship in your settlement visa application.


----------



## carpediem.j (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words, that is true, this will make our relationship stronger, we just need to keep pressing forward. 

Thank you, that is excellent advice and we should start keeping records now! Thank you!!


----------

